# Satalite internet..anyone have it or know someone who does?



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't stand dial up. I am going crazy using it. I have Direct TV and keep seeing the ads for Direct Way (www.dway.com) and am seriously tempted by it. 

The downside is that it can slow down during heavy use (but still faster than dial up) and you have to actually buy the satalite dish (no idea why as you don't do that with Direct TV) and it is expensive (60-70 a month).

If you don't immediately buy the satalite dish for 600 bucks you can pay 110 bucks a month for 15 months before the price reverts to 70 a month. (60 a month is for a slower speed, I want the fastest).

Do any of you know anyone who uses this service? What do they think of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 28, 2005)

Adam,
Why not just go with DSL; it is cheaper.......


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree, that is crazy expensive. Can't you get DSL? What about Verizon? Are you sure you can't get Cable internet?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't get either cable or DSL. The school I work for owns the cable and refuses to upgrade it so it will carry the high speen signal. Verizon says my house is 25 feet too far from the hub (or something like that) to get DSL.

After reading a forum about Direct Way I won't be getting it. Lots of lag, and terrible customer service. Yet many on the forum I read were happy, I wouldn't be.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Can't get either cable or DSL. The school I work for owns the cable and refuses to upgrade it so it will carry the high speen signal. Verizon says my house is 25 feet too far from the hub (or something like that) to get DSL.
> 
> After reading a forum about Direct Way I won't be getting it. Lots of lag, and terrible customer service. Yet many on the forum I read were happy, I wouldn't be.



25 feet? Would a neighbor be willing to host the DSL modem and a wireless access point for you?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm I'll look into that!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2005)

if you decide to do it - you should look into carrier grade equipment - try www.deliberant.net - and take a look into WISP forums - they can help with the technical details - I actually own a WISP in MS - www.dslbyair.com - designed specifically to cover the service gaps of sattellite and rural coverage.

- pax -


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> if you decide to do it - you should look into carrier grade equipment - try www.deliberant.net - and take a look into WISP forums - they can help with the technical details - I actually own a WISP in MS - www.dslbyair.com - designed specifically to cover the service gaps of sattellite and rural coverage.
> 
> - pax -



Could you elaborate on this? I looked at that site but don't have a clue...


----------

